# Ladies/mixte photos please. I need a color...



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

After much trial and error, six years and four different bikes, I am building what I hope will be my wife's long term daily rider/travel bike. I was able to find a NOS ladies Le Tour and it is being retrofit with S&S couplers as we speak. I am hoping to collect some photos of built bikes to help her chose a paint scheme. I will start posting photos as the build progresses. Thanks for any help.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Checkout the bikes at www.vanillabicycles.com


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Here are a couple*

nmnmnmnmn


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I built this for my wife, but she always liked her Cannondale Touring bike better so I sold the frame to an RBR member and kept the Phil Wood/ Mavic wheels for myself.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PdxMark said:


> Checkout the bikes at www.vanillabicycles.com


Plain jane



















Seriously. Those are my dream bikes. By the time I can afford one I will probably need the trike.


----------



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

*My wife is riding that bike as we speak*

it was one of the best buys we ever made. Thanks again for selling it to us. the only reason we have to move on is because we cannot put couplers on the twin tubes.

It may be available soon if anyone is interested.


----------



## Velonautic (Jun 27, 2009)

*Love that pale green/blue, thanks for the photos.*

Red and white bike, hmm imagine that.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My builder is designing a women's specific steel framed bike right now. It is still under development, but it will be CroMo steel in classic styling with internal cable routing. It will be hand built and there will be some customization available, including paint. I will keep RBR notified when the final design makes it to market. It shouldn't cost too much either.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

rivendell, soma, and v-o have pics of their mixtes on their sites... much more if you search 'mixte' on google images


----------



## Klong (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, you could try the Mixte Gallery.

Here's a few pics I had bookmarked for paint ideas (more like inspiration).


























I love the subtle greens on this Bilenky frame. The orange really sets it all off, though.


----------

